# Visa for Brother and his Wife



## thegame (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi All,

I recently shifted to Abu Dhabi to join one of the government entity.

I got the residence visa on my Indian passport 2 weeks back. Now, I am planning to call my brother and his wife on a VISIT VISA.

When I inquired about this in my office, they said that I can't sponsor my brother. I need to get it through any airlines or any hotel.

I have read through the internet and have got mixed opinions.

Can anyone shed some light on the process for getting Visit Visa for family members.

Thanks in advance


----------

